# Looking for tread covers for spiral staircase



## annchovies (Oct 23, 2021)

I've got a metal spiral staircase in my condo, and I'm having trouble finding a good solution for tread covers. I would love simple non-slip mats, and there are many great options for regular stairs (like this and this), but I can only find a few products for spiral stair cases and none come even close to matching my style and all are unreasonably priced (like this).

I'm considering buying some kind of large mat or carpet squares from home depot and cutting them to fit, but am concerned about being able to finish the edges properly and also not sure what to put on the bottom so that they'll stay in place (e.g. the standard treads like first couple i linked claim to have a non-slide backing that can even be washed! that sounds great, and perhaps I could buy something to add to the back if I cut some myself?) I don't think it would work to buy standard treads and cut to my size, bc they're not quite the right size to enable that.

Most of the other units like this have theirs wrapped all the way around in carpet but I was hoping for a cleaner look and easier maintenance.

If anyone has any suggestions I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Why not just cut these to fit?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I like Neil’s ideas, but I think it would unravel when cut to size? 
It it a metal staircase?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> I like Neil’s ideas, but I think it would unravel when cut to size?
> It it a metal staircase?


You add a glue to the cut edge that has been cut with a sharp knife.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

If you don’t mind a little bit of an industrial or institutional look … go to the source … Roppe. Cut to fit with a sharp utility knife. 






rubber tread – Roppe


Your SUPER-powered WP Engine Blog




roppe.com


----------



## annchovies (Oct 23, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> Why not just cut these to fit?
> View attachment 669699


mainly because I'd like it to cover most of the tread, and the wide edge of the wedge is quite a bit wider than a standard stair so it would end up pretty small. Also just about all the options I've seen have some sort of pattern on them that I think might look weird cut at a diagonal. That being said this still may be one of my better options!


----------



## annchovies (Oct 23, 2021)

Two Knots said:


> I like Neil’s ideas, but I think it would unravel when cut to size?
> It it a metal staircase?


Yes unraveling edge is a concern too! and yes the staircase is metal


----------



## annchovies (Oct 23, 2021)

Nealtw said:


> You add a glue to the cut edge that has been cut with a sharp knife.


I didn't think about glue for the cut edges but that sounds like a good idea, thanks! Any kind of glue you'd recommend?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

annchovies said:


> I didn't think about glue for the cut edges but that sounds like a good idea, thanks! Any kind of glue you'd recommend?


I don't but you can be sure they did something when they cut them to that shape.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Maybe use plain black rubber like this:








Wayfair.com - Online Home Store for Furniture, Decor, Outdoors & More | Wayfair


Shop Wayfair for A Zillion Things Home across all styles and budgets. 5,000 brands of furniture, lighting, cookware, and more. Free Shipping on most items.




www.wayfair.com





Regular carpet and cut it to size? One yard would do the whole thing. 

Try a carpet shop and see what they say. The could sew the binding on and make custom pieces. 

Do a DIY binding? 





Shelf or toolbox liner material?

I have used asphalt roll roofing to make a nonslip handicap ramp.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Traction tape. Can even get it in white, although I doubt it would stay that color!


----------



## annchovies (Oct 23, 2021)

Half-fast eddie said:


> View attachment 669753


awesome, thanks!!


----------



## annchovies (Oct 23, 2021)

mathmonger said:


> Maybe use plain black rubber like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i'm considering DIY binding… thanks so much for the ideas!


----------

